# Shrimp more sensitive to KH or temperature?



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey guys

I was just wondering if, in your experiences, shrimp were more sensitive to temperature (80+ degrees F) than they were to KH. In my opinion it is much easier to soften water or get soft water than it is to lower the water temperature in a tank. In terms of shrimp, I'm specifically asking about tiger shrimp. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

FobbyBobby23 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was just wondering if, in your experiences, shrimp were more sensitive to temperature (80+ degrees F) than they were to KH. In my opinion it is much easier to soften water or get soft water than it is to lower the water temperature in a tank. In terms of shrimp, I'm specifically asking about tiger shrimp.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


I've kept and successfully bred Cherry shrimp at a dKH of 0.35-2 (Salifert) and temperature of 82-85F. No apparent problems as they just keep on overbreeding.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Tiger shrimp are very temperature sensitive and need cooler water below 78*F. I recommend using a small fan for this.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

FobbyBobby23 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I was just wondering if, in your experiences, shrimp were more sensitive to temperature (80+ degrees F) than they were to KH. In my opinion it is much easier to soften water or get soft water than it is to lower the water temperature in a tank. In terms of shrimp, I'm specifically asking about tiger shrimp.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


They do not care much about KH...Keep your ph around 6.6-7.2 and temps around 73F for better results.

-Pedro


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree, usually any sensitive species of shrimp i.e. tiger shrimp, crystal reds, and bee shrimp are harmed more from a high temperature 80+ degrees. Everytime during the tank temperatures go up in the low 80s I experience cooked shrimp. 

I'm not sure about the effect of KH since it usually only varies slightly a 3-4 degrees from tank to tank, but I'm more inclined to say temperature plays a more dominate role. 

-John N.


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

I agree too, high temperature = cooked shrimps. Last heatwave in July (86+F or 30C) killed most of my Tigers!

I keep my tigers in KH ~6 without problem.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

*Question about GH and pH*

Sorry to hijack your thread, but:

What are you all keeping your GH and pH at?

I can't keep shrimp alive to save my life  !

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Have a read of this:

Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for your responses guys. So aside from furnishing or getting your own chiller, the best way to lower tank temperatures is to use a fan?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

FobbyBobby23 said:


> Thanks for your responses guys. So aside from furnishing or getting your own chiller, the best way to lower tank temperatures is to use a fan?


Computer fans is cheaper and they will work...I use them in some of my tanks.


----------



## TRDMCV20L (Feb 3, 2006)

How important is water temp? I want to breed Red Cherry Shrimp. Currently my water temp is about 79-80 without a heater/chiller. Later on in the year my temp will drop to about 75 or so, while summer time it will be about 85.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

If you are just keeping RCS in the tank then the temperature is just fine for your shrimp. If you have other shrimp with them then you will need to monitor and control the water temperature for shrimp that are more sensitive to water temperature. Best wishes to your new shrimp project and keep us updated


----------

